# For my boys



## TripleXBullies (Sep 15, 2011)

And girls of course. This my favorite place on GON. So I'd like to share this with my closest peeps. ALL of you that I enjoy great, normally respectful, conversation with.

I have a 5 year old daughter. The light of my life. Amazingly smart (she takes after me, lol) and amazingly beautiful. That MUST come from me...... HAHAHAHAH... right...


It's almost time for bed tonight and she starts crying.. My wife and I were both puzzled as to why. Then she starts complaining about her teeth hurting... My wife JUMPED.. and over reacted, stressing my daughter, making her cry more... She has a loose tooth! Her first one.

She calmed down and was ready for bed. She climbs up in to bed and is still a little sobby about her tooth. My wife says, "It's ok, you're becoming a big girl." My daughter responds with, "Oh no, I'm getting old.." Very funny... Then she says, "You know how metal tastes? You know how blood tastes? It tastes like that!"

I was amazed at how much this little girl knows. On top of that, Kindergarten in Paulding seems great - oddly enough. She learns more every day. Definitely better than the GA Lottery pre-k. 

I just had to share it with someone on here... I'd appreciate keeping the spiritual aspects out of this.. It's great no matter how you want to look at it.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## JB0704 (Sep 15, 2011)

There's nothing better than being Daddy.  That's good stuff.  My daughter is 2 1/2, and my son is 11.  I know where you are coming from.

Stories like that are priceless.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks JB! I don't have experience with a son, but I can't imagine showing a son as much love as I show my daughter... obviously because I don't have one.. Enjoy that little girl as I'm sure you have your son.

And by the way.... See all those curls? That's a jew fro.. I keep mine buzzed, but that's what it is! lol.. Sorry.. I know I brought the religious stuff in but it's also cultural. I've 1/4 German jew.. and I got the fro.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 15, 2011)

Its a completely different experience with my daughter than my son.  I don't love one more than the other, its just two different approaches to parenting.  I'm raising one to be a man, and I am spoiling the other rotten.  One I can get mad at, and the other just has to smile at me to get her way.

The Jew fro' is cute on girls.  Your daughter is a cutie, and you sound like one proud daddy. Good stuff, for sure!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm talking about showing love I guess. I can't imagine showering a son with kisses.. lol.. Not saying I won't eventually do it if I have a son. I'm sure it will be a different experience but I am sure I will love both equally.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 15, 2011)

My 15 month old daughter has started asking for hugs, and giving them. Brings a tear to my eye!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 15, 2011)

I love those hugs!


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 16, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> I'm talking about showing love I guess. I can't imagine showering a son with kisses.. lol...



When their little you hug them both the same.  But, when they become toddlers, boys don't want the hugs and kisses from Daddy, they want to wrestle and break things.....and that is a lot of fun too!!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 16, 2011)

Cool story triple! Pretty funny. You have a very beautiful little girl there!

I am having a little boy in November, our first, I am nervous as a house cat!!! But I am sure it will be all good, looking forward to the experiance and having stories to tell like the one you just did. Cool stuff man


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 16, 2011)

What a cutie.....I'm sure she doesn't have dad all wrapped up around ANY of those little fingers.


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 16, 2011)

Beatiful little girl 3x! My little girl will be 10 months on the 21st, my boy is 2 1/4 and he is a handfull.  Being a parent IS what lifs is all about!  Before I had kids and never really figured on being a father, now I can never imagine not being a father.  It's all the litlle thingd that make ya smile!  To me there is nothing more spiritual than the love than can be found being a parent.  Besides its our only shot at some sort or immortality!


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 16, 2011)

> To me there is nothing more spiritual than the love than can be found being a parent.




...at XXX's request, I'll leave the spiritual out of this.  But man, did you ever say a mouthful.


----------



## Madman (Sep 16, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Thanks JB! I don't have experience with a son, but I can't imagine showing a son as much love as I show my daughter... obviously because I don't have one.. Enjoy that little girl as I'm sure you have your son.
> 
> And by the way.... See all those curls? That's a jew fro.. I keep mine buzzed, but that's what it is! lol.. Sorry.. I know I brought the religious stuff in but it's also cultural. I've 1/4 German jew.. and I got the fro.



Thanks XXX,

My sons are now 18 and 20.  I remember those days fondly.

They still return with great finds from places like GA Tech, days and weeks in the woods, repairing old tractors, super intelligent conversations about politics, engineering, science, and faith.

I have enjoyed EVERY part of their life even though it has passed much too quickly.  Seems only yesterday I was 7 and trying to get out of the house with an old .410 and my dogs on Saturday morning before mom realized I was gone.  

I remember when they did the same thing.  I was furious the chores weren't done, but when they came dragging in about dark, with a vest full of rabbits and concerned about one of their dogs that was not back, how could you be mad. 

Time really does fly.  Maybe mine will have a daughter as cute as yours one day.

Someone once said “The only legacy we leave is our children.”    Keep it up.

P.S.  these are the "ties that bind."


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 16, 2011)

Little cutie you got there.  My daughter's 6 and she just lost both of her top two teeth.  I think she looks like a little vampire when she smiles now 

Congrats to you XXX


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 16, 2011)

Awsome. I have three daughters, and know how you feel!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 16, 2011)

JB0704 said:


> There's nothing better than being Daddy.  That's good stuff.  My daughter is 2 1/2, and my son is 11.  I know where you are coming from.
> 
> Stories like that are priceless.




x2    My angel is 14...and she worships her daddy!   She tells me all the time that I'm her best friend.   Nothing like it.

thanks for sharing


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 16, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> ...at XXX's request, I'll leave the spiritual out of this.  But man, did you ever say a mouthful.



I'm sorry if I offended the op, but I have a feeling I didn't.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 16, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> .....This my favorite place on GON...



as it is mine...

i'm particularly proud of how everyone is ignoring Bishop's "only shot at immortality" comment.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 16, 2011)

I think daughters are different.
My daughter has always been my little baby.  She's 36 now, but still my baby.  She's spent millions of minutes in my lap.  She still sits in my lap from time to time.

My 8 year old grandson is a different story.  I use to hold, hug, and love-on-him all the time.  Now he's very selfconscious about hugging men.  I vow to keep hugging him for the rest of my life.

By the way, your daughter is a little doll.  Her hair and smile are breathtaking.


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 16, 2011)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> as it is mine...
> 
> i'm particularly proud of how everyone is ignoring Bishop's "only shot at immortality" comment.



Wow does anyone else want to call me out in this thread?


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 16, 2011)

TheBishop said:


> Wow does anyone else want to call me out in this thread?



Bishop!!


----------



## TheBishop (Sep 16, 2011)

I knew I could count on you string!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 18, 2011)

It was a quick shot. I'm not worried. Thanks HF and String for not dragging it on as is normal for all of us. Thanks to all of you for keeping it clean.

So, Ronnie, you're like 93? LOL... sorry... I hope to have a boy and experience that one day. I FEAR grandchildren at this point.... Their father will get a true hazing. 

Again, thanks for all the comments everyone. Her tooth hasn't come out yet, but it will soon.. She hoped the tooth fairy (yeah, yeah) would bring her $100... WHAT????


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 19, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Again, thanks for all the comments everyone. Her tooth hasn't come out yet, but it will soon.. She hoped the tooth fairy (yeah, yeah) would bring her $100... WHAT????



lol.  The way my daughter lost her two front bottom teeth...they were both a little loose.  Went to Grandma's house and was playing with play doh but couldn't get the lid off.  Used her teeth to open it up and wa la...both popped out.

She got a $5 for the first one and so far, $1 after that.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 19, 2011)

beautiful little girl you have there ...enjoy every minute of it , i know i do with my 3 1/2 year old son ... he changed my world when he was born , as i am sure she did yours...it is amazing the knowledge they soke up in such a short period of time...


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 19, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> It was a quick shot. I'm not worried. Thanks HF and String for not dragging it on as is normal for all of us. Thanks to all of you for keeping it clean.
> 
> So, Ronnie, you're like 93? LOL... sorry... I hope to have a boy and experience that one day. I FEAR grandchildren at this point.... Their father will get a true hazing.


You know he is a mod now right? 



> Again, thanks for all the comments everyone. Her tooth hasn't come out yet, but it will soon.. She hoped the tooth fairy (yeah, yeah) would bring her $100... WHAT????


A hundred bucks!!!
Dang, if thats what kids are gettin'/wanting these days I gonna start pullin' some of these teeth I don't need..... I need some new huntin' stuff.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 20, 2011)

me too.. I've got a 5 for her. I think I only ever got change...

It still hasn't come out yet. It's odd how nasty a loose tooth feels after it being almost 20 years since my last loose tooth.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 20, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


>



She is quite a beauty. Our lil' southurn bales, ain't nuttin' like 'em on this earth!!  I love to hear all the little kids accents from everywhere in the south. I can about pick out whur they're frum. Our lil darlins! And they can clog at 2yrs old. Mine can yodel....lol


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 20, 2011)

My middle granddaughter who just turned 9.....cannot stand tight pants, no wedgies for that gull. She actually likes boys basketball shorts. But she's a girlie girl otherwise, little nails polished, a purse and billfold all organized to carry to church....she'll let her shawts slip down to a plumbers behind, and I look at her and give a drug lesson, I'll say Erin, just say NO to crack, she reaches back and pulls up her pants. I'm the  dropping pants/crack patrol, I guess. She does it every time I say it even across the yard.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 26, 2011)

She doesn't have an accent yet, but she does make fun of her mommy's accent. 

So this tooth still hasn't fallen out.. Is it supposed to take this long? She's wiggling it every time I look at her...


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 26, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> She doesn't have an accent yet, but she does make fun of her mommy's accent.
> 
> So this tooth still hasn't fallen out.. Is it supposed to take this long? She's wiggling it every time I look at her...



My girl is 2 1/2, and she only has accent on certain words, its like she copies patterns she hears sometimes, and others not so much.

When the tooth is ready to fall out, it will.  No need to rush it.  I never had to pull any of my son's teeth.  They usually popped out while he was messing with them.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not worried about it, just don't remember it ever taking this long... that was a looong time ago though..


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful young lady,XXX! Congrats!I could never wait for them to fall out on there own when they got loose. I would tie a string around them and have someone snatch.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 11, 2011)

This thing is still hanging on! I've had this $5 bill laying around for weeks now!


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 11, 2011)

Bullheaded and stubborn like her dad I suppose....right?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 11, 2011)

Something like that


----------

